

Show HN: Streamline marketing projects easily - gilmanyu

Hi HN,<p>I've just built a little web app that helps marketing team streamline project progress and collaborate more effectively. It's not as powerful as Basecamp or Jira because I want to make it simple and lightweight enough to help marketers better manage their projects without hassel. Would definitely enjoy any feedback.<p>Link: http://gratifyapp.me<p>Thanks,
Gilman
======
vtjendra
Let visitors test it out now. Signing up or 'private beta' has too much
friction.

That's the reason you post it here anyway.

~~~
gilmanyu
Thanks for your advise! I will definitely try different wordings to see the
difference but so far the conversation rate is not bad tho.

------
aioprisan
you may want to give credit to iampierre.com/sampler/light_screen

------
thoughtcriminal
I like the $3 pricing. I'm more inclined to try it now. But the price jump to
$39 is a little dramatic. Maybe $19 instead?

Also, it looks and reads as a little too corporate. Add a dash of mailchimp-
esque cuteness in there to lighten it up. Go nice casual, not formal.

~~~
gilmanyu
Thanks for your feedback! I would definitely work on my copy again. Cuteness
sounds the way to try ;)

